# cresent lake,pensacola



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

can someone give me imfo. on cresent lake. if it is open to the public what can you catch there.

thanks


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

it is a private lake. as far as i know there are no access to any ramps


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

The lake was built for the residents of East Crescent Lake many years ago and as things got built up around the lake it seems like it is owned by the lake front property owners now.

At one time the fishing was great but don't know about now . You cannot access the lake now not unless you know someone on the lake. Too bad as it was a lot of fun back in the early sixties and late 50's water crystal clear& a ton of bassand bream.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Just came to me . After the dam broke the owners of the homes on thelake frontbought out the rights to the lake . So the answer to your question ( Private )


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I know that itis a private lake. However, probably 10 years ago I went walked down a trail behind the old SportsWorld to a spillway off of Crescent Lake. At the bottom of the hill on Michigan Ave behind sportsworld was the trail. Don't know if it's still there though. I caught a lot of nice bream out of there.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

There are lots of big bass and brim, and hostile dock owners that will tell ya not to fish thier docks. My boss used to live there, and let me put my jon boat in. Bass over ten pounds in there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My brother lives in Marcus Point on the lake.



The folks that live all along there pay some annual dues to help maintain it.



Don't trespass on peoples property. But as said, if you know someone that lives there then your good.



If I had to pick a spot for record Bass, that would be it.



That is because the folks practice catch & release and it is private. My nephews have caught many 7,8 &9lb Bass in there.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I did the soil test borings for the Marcus lake subdivision years ago, (and a lot of fishing) There are sure nuff some big bass in that lake. I had a lot of good days fishing there.


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

thanksto all the replyson lake crescent. i would like to know where i can take a 5 and 7 year old to most likely catch fish (fresh water) and the closest couple. thanks


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I used to take my son to some catfish ponds around town. The best one was off of 9-mile Rd across from Scenic Hills CC, but it's gone now I think. There used to be another on west 9-mile Rd in Beulah, and also one on Hwy 29 north of Cantonment. I think we paid a small fee to get in then by the pound for what we caught.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>thanksto all the replyson lake crescent. i would like to know where i can take a 5 and 7 year old to most likely catch fish (fresh water) and the closest couple. thanks </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I am not sure if it is legal, though, I have fished there and nobody has ever said anything to me but, right behind the scenic hills package store on 9 mile, there is a pond and it is pretty good fishing! I usually park behind the liquor store and walk through (there is a trail). Good luck with the kids!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

You might want to try Steve's Sweet Corn Farm up in walnut hill. There is a fee, but he has a great stocked pond with bass, bream and cats. Go up 29 turn left at the Citgo/caution light. Go about 8 miles and you'll see the signs. Can't miss it. Also up that way is Beck's Lake Fish Camp. You can fish from the bank there for a fee as well.


----------

